# bosch cp1h3?



## d1rty-max (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone have any info on the new pump used on the new cruze diesels vs the cp4s that I believe they are having problems with on the vw tdi?


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

If I remember reading correctly the Diesel uses a similar/same hpfp from the old Volkswagen TDI's before they upgraded to the newer pumps. So the hpfp in the Cruze has a pretty good track record from my understanding. We shall see though. So far 1 person on here has had to have theirs replaced.


----------



## d1rty-max (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder how much more reliable they are than the vw tdis...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This pump was never used in VW's, they are using the same pump for their common rail design that they've used from the beginning, hence why they are still going kaboom. 

This pump is a simpler design and proven unit. I'm not worried in the slightest.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Never realized how expensive these things are. Another reason to toss additives in the tank, even in the summer... I think.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

As long as I have my warranties then I'm not worried. When they run out is when I would be worried


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pump is 500 bucks...much cheaper then vw pump


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you serious? I read online that the vw pump is $7k


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I'm guessing that if the VW pump fails its 7k for a new engine and not just the pump, just a guess


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Roadburner440 said:


> If I remember reading correctly the Diesel uses a similar/same hpfp from the old Volkswagen TDI's before they upgraded to the newer pumps. So the hpfp in the Cruze has a pretty good track record from my understanding. We shall see though. So far 1 person on here has had to have theirs replaced.


Although I could have missed it (still catching up after a few days away) I have been on this forum over a year and have read probably every post in the diesel forum and never saw one about someone losing a fuel pump on a Cruze Diesel. Can you post a link please?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> Although I could have missed it (still catching up after a few days away) I have been on this forum over a year and have read probably every post in the diesel forum and never saw one about someone losing a fuel pump on a Cruze Diesel. Can you post a link please?


I was wondering the same thing.

Also, the VW pump itself was not $7k. The problem is when the pump grenaded it send bits of metal through the entire fuel system. From what I understand, everything (pump, injectors, lines, even tank because of return fuel?, etc.) has to be replaced.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, well that makes more sense. **** that's expensive


----------

